# POC Tournament Update



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Tournament is still on this weekend, despite weather forecast. Hoping for some delay in the front's arrival.
*
FRIDAY - anybody who is fishing, we'll be out there with PAT and SPOT tags. So if anybody can pre-fish the tournament on Friday, please keep in touch on Channel 72 or via my cell phone - the number is in the tournament rules off the website.*

Right now, should have about four boats out Friday fishing.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Tonight's forecast is not great but not too bad either for the area just outside the pass.

Friday: Variable winds less than 5 kt becoming ENE 5 to 9 kt in the morning. Isolated showers and thunderstorms. Seas around 1 ft. .

Friday Night: ENE wind 10 to 12 kt. Mostly clear. Seas around 1 ft. .

Saturday: NE wind 12 to 15 kt. Sunny. Seas around 2 ft. .

Saturday Night: ESE wind 10 to 13 kt. Clear. Seas around 2 ft. .

Sunday: E wind 10 to 12 kt. Sunny. Seas around 2 ft. .


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*Chamber of Commerence*

I hope your forecast is correct and not from the Chamber of Commerce. MY marine forecast says 5 - 6 on Saturday and Sunday 4-5's on Sunday.



Scott said:


> Tonight's forecast is not great but not too bad either for the area just outside the pass.
> 
> Friday: Variable winds less than 5 kt becoming ENE 5 to 9 kt in the morning. Isolated showers and thunderstorms. Seas around 1 ft. .
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Tarponchaser said:


> I hope your forecast is correct and not from the Chamber of Commerce. MY marine forecast says 5 - 6 on Saturday and Sunday 4-5's on Sunday.


That is likely the highest in the forecast area - but not in the tarpon area. The one I posted is for 35 feet of water right in front of the pass. Pinpoint forecast.

Forecast this a.m. ain't great but ain't horrible either and is a little better than yesterdays....

Friday: Variable winds less than 5 kt becoming N 5 to 7 kt in the morning. A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms. Seas around 1 ft. .

Friday Night: NE wind 5 to 13 kt. Partly cloudy. Seas 1 to 2 ft. .

Saturday: NE wind 10 to 14 kt. Sunny. Seas around 2 ft. .

Saturday Night: ENE wind around 10 kt. Mostly clear. Seas around 2 ft. .

Sunday: E wind 10 to 12 kt. Sunny. Seas around 2 ft. .


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a good weekend to set up inside J Hook. See you at the Junction!


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Forcast for West Matagorda Bay... I would think that if the bays is smooth, then the near shore should be nice. 


Saturday--Northeast winds 10 to 15 knots decreasing to 5 to 10 knots in the afternoon. Bay waters slightly choppy decreasing to smooth. 

Saturday Night--Northeast winds 5 to 10 knots. Bay waters smooth. 

Sunday Through Monday Night--East winds 5 to 10 knots. Bay waters smooth.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

There should be some stray bigger tarpon between the jetties. In the bay. In Saluria, even. It's not like Galveston fishing where wind can ruin it.


----------

